# CWC/Manta Ray?



## STIKSHIFTER (Jun 6, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-cwc-chopper-3-speed-24-custom-built-manta-ray-style.110514/


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jun 16, 2017)

Still For Sale!!!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 10, 2017)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 14, 2017)

AVAILABLE AGAIN.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 18, 2017)

SOLD!


----------

